# XL Road Bike (Commuter)



## MartinQ (24 May 2018)

Hi, After the insurance company has finally given sent a cheque after the accident, I'm looking for a cheapish XL road bike to act as a commuter. Not really too bothered about make etc, but probably in the price £200-300, and as I'm 6'4", it has to be XL and in reasonable condition.


----------



## smokeysmoo (24 May 2018)

@biggs682


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2018)

Thanks @smokeysmoo 

@MartinQ retro or more modern ? 




I have this 24 1/2" R.e.w Reynolds late 70's mostly campagCamp fittings . Nice condition and great to ride and own . 




Then this mid 90's Ribble 653 Reynolds frame full campCampag and it's a 59cm frame .

Let me know if you want any more information.


----------



## MartinQ (24 May 2018)

Probably more modern, although the Reynolds does look rather nice.
What's the spec on the Ribble?


----------



## Soltydog (24 May 2018)

You after drops or would you consider flat bars?


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2018)

MartinQ said:


> Probably more modern, although the Reynolds does look rather nice.
> What's the spec on the Ribble?



The Ribble is Reynolds 653 and has done hardly any mileage as original owner rode it on a few rides then left it in his mates shed till earlier this year when i got it and its done about 200 miles since , campagnolo athens rims on campagnolo athena i think hubs and a Campagnolo 8 speed Avanti ergo group set .Tyres are new as originals had perished . Please note the saddle , lights , garmin and under saddle bag SHOWN IN BOTH PICS NOT INCLUDED IN SALE BUT A Saddle will be


----------



## MartinQ (24 May 2018)

Soltydog said:


> You after drops or would you consider flat bars?



Probably drops, but would consider flat.


----------



## MartinQ (24 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> The Ribble is Reynolds 653 and has done hardly any mileage as original owner rode it on a few rides then left it in his mates shed till earlier this year when i got it and its done about 200 miles since , campagnolo athens rims on campagnolo athena i think hubs and a Campagnolo 8 speed Avanti ergo group set .Tyres are new as originals had perished . Please note the saddle , lights , garmin and under saddle bag SHOWN IN BOTH PICS NOT INCLUDED IN SALE BUT A Saddle will be



What size tyres (25, 28, ...) does it have? 59 frame might be too small, I think I had a 60 a few years back and that felt small, although frames do differ. What are you looking for on it?


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2018)

MartinQ said:


> What size tyres (25, 28, ...) does it have? 59 frame might be too small, I think I had a 60 a few years back and that felt small, although frames do differ. What are you looking for on it?



I Think 23's but will check lunchtime . Got it on gumtree fro £350 https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...s-653-frame-loaded-with-campagnolo/1298089141 but open to offers


----------



## MartinQ (24 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> I Think 23's but will check lunchtime . Got it on gumtree fro £350 https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...s-653-frame-loaded-with-campagnolo/1298089141 but open to offers



Sounds like it might be a touch small, a bit more than I was looking at and I'd have to replace the tyres (23s tend to be too narrow to be used on a commuter in the winter with my size - 25 at a push, 28 preferable). Let me know, but I may have to pass.


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2018)

MartinQ said:


> Sounds like it might be a touch small, a bit more than I was looking at and I'd have to replace the tyres (23s tend to be too narrow to be used on a commuter in the winter with my size - 25 at a push, 28 preferable). Let me know, but I may have to pass.



hey no probs i doubt 28's would fit under the rear caliper but will confirm what size are on now


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2018)

@MartinQ 23 on the front and 25 on the rear , looks like 25 would fit on the front so unsure why i fitted odd sizes


----------



## MartinQ (24 May 2018)

Hi, Thanks for checking but its probably not going to be quite right. Sorry this time :-).


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2018)

MartinQ said:


> Hi, Thanks for checking but its probably not going to be quite right. Sorry this time :-).



hey no issues at all , if i get anything else i can let you know


----------



## brucers (25 May 2018)

I have this Wilier that I would let go for 200? Entry level speck but zips along quite nicely and in excellent condition as hardly used, just a few marks from storage.


----------



## MartinQ (25 May 2018)

brucers said:


> I have this Wilier that I would let go for 200? Entry level speck but zips along quite nicely and in excellent condition as hardly used, just a few marks from storage.



It looks a good buy, but a couple of others (bit more expensive, but a bit better spec) came up yesterday so I'll pass this time. Thanks for letting me know though.


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2018)

brucers said:


> I have this Wilier that I would let go for 200? Entry level speck but zips along quite nicely and in excellent condition as hardly used, just a few marks from storage.


that looks a good buy indeed


----------



## brucers (25 May 2018)

Thanks Martin &Biggs.


----------



## Tight Git (28 May 2018)

Have a 61 Specialized Secteur Sport if you are interested?


----------

